# Turbo manifolds



## 240boy (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

Anyone tried these guys' products before?

www.nizzx.com

need to know before I buy the manifold. they have KAE, KADE & SR manifolds. Don't care which one you bought, I just need to know the quality and service..thanks.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd be worried about flow characteristics of those designs.....i just looked at the ka24e....it doesn't appeal to me......................also what materials are they using, too....it could be some cheap material.

if you need an SR20 rwd log manifold, check out www.protech-fabrication.com


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

never tried one, but from their site, it looks like a standard cast mani....they perform very similar to log manis. the ka24e mani on their site looks ok, wg position is nice. they dont show a mani/turbo/dp combo or dyno results though :crazy:


----------

